# The Cape Clear



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi everybody..
I'm looking for info and photos of this unlucky ship: Cape Clear
British motor ship of 5085 tons, 431 feet long. Owned by the Lyle Shipping Co., built in 1939 by Lithgows, she sank after colliding with the Henry Dearborn on August 21, 1944 "in the gulf of the Suez".

Anyone can help me? thank you
Marcus


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

In 1941 the Cape Clear had sailed in Convoy HX-108 from New Westminster to Garston with a cargo of lumber, zinc & lead. After safely crossing the Atlantic at about 35 miles East of the mouth of the Mersey on the 27th February 1941, the ship detonated a German laid mine in position 53' 27N 04' 01W. After sustaining engine room damage, the ship achored off the Bar Light Vessel and finally docked at Liverpool on 1st March.


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you, Bill!
Very interesting....
I'll keep on searching. Do you know where to find other stuff or photos about this ship?

Marcus


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Marcus

Do a Google Search with Merchant Ship Cape Clear and alot of info comes up


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

mmmm... 
Of course I did a Google Search with Merchant Ship Cape Clear, but a alot of info was about ships passed near Cape Clear - Ireland!
(Cloud)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

If you do a Google on "cape clear lyle shipping" you get the hits for the merchant ship with a few odd ones thrown in.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

Cape Clear's surviving war time Log Books & Crew Agreements are held at Kew under the ships Oficial No. 165968. They can be ordered online using the Digital Express service from Kew.

http://www.nationalarchives.gov.uk/...hdnsorttype=Reference&image1.x=42&image1.y=11

Is there any specific details you are looking for.

Have tried all my usual sources, but can't find a photo


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cape Clear*

Marcus,
Sorry about the quality of this but my copy of Talbot Booth's Merchant Ships 1942 is really showing its age.

Regards


----------



## marcus (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow! You are really fantastic! I'm Amazed by oyur courtesy and your fast replies!!
Thank you all.(Thumb) 

Marcus


----------

